# Imodium and laxatives anyone?



## FedUp2 (Aug 30, 2000)

I am having a bout of IBS again, they can last for up to 6 months at a time. So in order to control it, I take 2 imodium when it gets bad and I have to go somewhere I don't feel comfortable (I don't know where the restroom is, I can't go 7 times a day, or I would have to use a public restroom.) Imodium binds me up for 2-4 days and then I get sick again-pretty bad. So I was wondering, does anyone out there alternate imodium and laxatives. I was thinking of taking imodium throughout the week and then a laxative on Saturdays to clear my system and then start all over again the next week. Is this safe? I have never taken a laxative, so I am a little scared.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hi! grrr i seem to be having the same problem as you. for the past 4 weeks i've been getting attacks every thursday and friday! so i take immodium but like you said it blocks you up for about 3 days and then the problems start right on over again. i'm lookin for a solution too, so i guess we can both help eachother out on this one. i've used laxatives before, but it was awhile ago and i have to say the expierience wasn't very fun! just as confused as you are!







~ Claire~


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

hi! grrr i seem to be having the same problem as you. for the past 4 weeks i've been getting attacks every thursday and friday! so i take immodium but like you said it blocks you up for about 3 days and then the problems start right on over again. i'm lookin for a solution too, so i guess we can both help eachother out on this one. i've used laxatives before, but it was awhile ago and i have to say the expierience wasn't very fun! just as confused as you are!







~ Claire~


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

Before you try that, is there any way you can decrease the dose of immodium? Cut the pill in half if you are already taking just one for example. Also, you could take fiber along with the immodium which might help you w/ the constipation.


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

Before you try that, is there any way you can decrease the dose of immodium? Cut the pill in half if you are already taking just one for example. Also, you could take fiber along with the immodium which might help you w/ the constipation.


----------



## FedUp2 (Aug 30, 2000)

Hi, I don't take immodium all the time, but right now I am in the middle of interviewing with a bunch of company's to change my career. That is so stressful in itself, so needless to say my IBS is pretty bad right now. Pepto doesn't work anymore when it's really bad, and I used to only take 1 imodium, but now sometimes even 2 isn't enough. Just 2 days ago I took 2 and was still sick, but didn't move on to 3. I am a vegetarian, so I do get a lot of fiber in my diet. I also take FiberChoice twice a day. I think the fiber has helped in that I don't have cramps or pain when I go, but I go all the time. Sometimes I wonder if fiber is causing me to go 4-5 times a day. So I really want to know about laxatives, for this time of stress, not for a long time. I know I will be okay again when I get my job.


----------



## FedUp2 (Aug 30, 2000)

Hi, I don't take immodium all the time, but right now I am in the middle of interviewing with a bunch of company's to change my career. That is so stressful in itself, so needless to say my IBS is pretty bad right now. Pepto doesn't work anymore when it's really bad, and I used to only take 1 imodium, but now sometimes even 2 isn't enough. Just 2 days ago I took 2 and was still sick, but didn't move on to 3. I am a vegetarian, so I do get a lot of fiber in my diet. I also take FiberChoice twice a day. I think the fiber has helped in that I don't have cramps or pain when I go, but I go all the time. Sometimes I wonder if fiber is causing me to go 4-5 times a day. So I really want to know about laxatives, for this time of stress, not for a long time. I know I will be okay again when I get my job.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

Immodium has the same effect on me. After taking a full tablet, I wont' have a bm for at least 24 hrs and then an abundance of bm's.So what I have done is take IM in 1/2 tablet increments (maybe 2 hrs apart) in an effort not to take too much.But at the same time, I am on 100 mg of Elavil, 1 heeping tsp of metamucil and 1000 mg of calcium each day.You should be under a doctors care and not plan on using laxatives on a regular basis. If things are flaring up because something specific, ask your doctor of a mild dose of valium to calm your nerves.


----------



## 123456 (Jun 25, 2001)

Immodium has the same effect on me. After taking a full tablet, I wont' have a bm for at least 24 hrs and then an abundance of bm's.So what I have done is take IM in 1/2 tablet increments (maybe 2 hrs apart) in an effort not to take too much.But at the same time, I am on 100 mg of Elavil, 1 heeping tsp of metamucil and 1000 mg of calcium each day.You should be under a doctors care and not plan on using laxatives on a regular basis. If things are flaring up because something specific, ask your doctor of a mild dose of valium to calm your nerves.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Use of laxatives once a week is starting to get into the range where you start to risk dependancy for the stimulative laxative (Ex-lax, senna, cascara).Osmotic laxative would probably be OK.However, first I would try cutting down the dose of Imodium. Most things are dosed for getting results in clinical trials and that dose may be too high for some people. Before adding drugs to counteract the side effects of something else it is better to try a lower dose and see if you can find a dose that works well for you.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Use of laxatives once a week is starting to get into the range where you start to risk dependancy for the stimulative laxative (Ex-lax, senna, cascara).Osmotic laxative would probably be OK.However, first I would try cutting down the dose of Imodium. Most things are dosed for getting results in clinical trials and that dose may be too high for some people. Before adding drugs to counteract the side effects of something else it is better to try a lower dose and see if you can find a dose that works well for you.K.


----------

